# NY concealed carry



## drewevans (Feb 22, 2010)

looking for any advise out there, im applying for my NY pistol permit and would like to apply for concealed carry. In onondaga county one has to give "proper cause" and needs to explain what special need they have to get issued a concealed carry permitt. anyone in onondaga county or anywhere NY with any advise. thanks


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

buddy of mine from new york says you pretty much have to be a cop to carry, and to get a CCW license something pertaining to your job needs to require you to carry. in NY the logic "because it's my second amendment right, and I need it for self defense" doesn't work. 

but this is just a guy I know, he could be wrong.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Gunners_Mate said:


> buddy of mine from new york says you pretty much have to be a cop to carry, and to get a CCW license something pertaining to your job needs to require you to carry. in NY the logic "because it's my second amendment right, and I need it for self defense" doesn't work.
> 
> but this is just a guy I know, he could be wrong.


It varies greatly by county in NY. We have many members here from NY that have their CCW. I'm sure one will chime in soon enough. Now NYC, that's a whole different world and you have a snowball's chance in hell of getting a CCW there.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I understand that it is very difficult to obtain a carry permit in NYC. The rest of the state is more reasonable (though not entirely rational.)

All handgun permits in NYS are concealed carry permits. Hunting and target shooting are the most common reasons submitted to obtain a handgun permit. Often, Without describing a "need" for an unrestricted carry permit, the issuing judge or sheriff will stamp a restriction on the permit; "Hunting and target shooting only" or similar. Carrying a handgun for any other reason is cause for revocation of the permit, though not a violation of the law. (Carrying a firearm into a school is a violation of the law for example.)

I often carry sums of money to the bank for payroll deposits. I have an unrestricted carry permit, and reside in Niagara County. Hope this helps.


----------



## drewevans (Feb 22, 2010)

everyone i talk to seems to say the same thing, its damn near impossible to get a unrestricted carry in onondaga co. NY (where i reside) i am looking into the Utah non-resident carry permitt, which is actually easier to obtain than a NY CCW. the Utah dosnt help me in NY but with 33 other states that recognize it, its well worth the $65 and another 4hr class.


----------

